# Cadence CWM-6kit with Vifa tweets



## rob b. (Apr 12, 2011)

I originally got two of these component sets. I thought they sounded great up to maybe 50 watts, after that the tweeters sounded too bight, after really sending them some power (about 140 wrms, read with my multimeter at 1khz) they sounded horrible, the tweeters were totally overpowering. scratchy, screeching and just generally bad sound. 

So i decided instead of ditching the whole kit i would just upgrade the tweeters after determining that the tweeters were the only real problem with the kit. I ordered some Vifa BC25SC06-04 1" soft dome tweeters after some research because 1 - they fit in my pods built for the cadence tweet, cutout diameters is almost exactly the same. 2 - they are a good quality soft dome (i was skeptical about metallic dome tweeters, and i was right, they suck). 3 - THEY COST $12! i had to try it out.

so i installed two of them with my 4 cadence mids and used the cadence crossovers. spl is 96db on these tweets, they are a bit louder then the originals. even with only 2 of them and the other set running no tweeters they were still a bit loud so i added some 20 watt 4ohm series resisters and that did the trick. Two of these tweets with 4 mids matched well in my set up, I still even want to eg the highs down a bit more. with a good eq i think i could tune this set up to sound much better then any other $145 setup, the ultimate budget build!

comparison between the tweeters



















a quick trim makes them suitable for automotive use


















installed in my pods, top tweeters are just dummies. 




















my system:

2001 Chevy single cab truck
speaker amp - planet rx4.300
sub amp - planet rxd 1000
HU -alpine cda-d852
EQ - none
subs - 2 IDQ 12" v2 


overall Im impressed with this combo for the price. the cadence seem good for the price point but the weakest link is clearly the tweeters, and this was a good solution for getting more from my budget set up.


----------



## lucky (Sep 25, 2009)

That looks like a pretty clean trim job. What did you use to trim down the baffle?


----------



## rob b. (Apr 12, 2011)

tin snips for a rough cut, finished with a dremel and then a little hand sanding.


----------



## lucky (Sep 25, 2009)

nice, I have all those tools but would never be able to make it look that clean.


----------

